# Your Best 3 Albums Ever.



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All

With the huge amount of music now available it's now getting difficult to find the good stuff. With this in mind what are your 3 (only 3) best albums of all time. We might get a few ideas from each other. My 3 totally different music styles and eras.

1. Al Green - I'm Still in Love with You

2. Green Day - American Idiot

3. Lou Reed - Berlin

Pretty eclectic mix there 

Alasdair


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

simple minds - once upon a time

blonde  - parallel lines

tom waits - take your pick really...

mind you i'll think of a different three if you ask me again after me dinner...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

From the early days when I was a boy.

Golden Earring - Moontan still sounds good today :yes:






I'll get back to you with another couple later on when I've had a think about it.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

2. Jon & Vangelis - The Friends Of Mr Cairo

3. Thin Lizzy - Live & Dangerous

Again pretty eclectic.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I couldn't pick three artists or groups, let alone three albums.

Perhaps Johnny Cash, the Beach Boys, Rush, the Who, the Ramones, George Formby, Chet Baker, David Bowie, Iggy Pop, Tom Waits, the Velvet Underground, Jimi Hendrix, the Beastie Boys, Shonen Knife, Heino, Judy Collins, Joan Jett, Cole Porter and on and on. I don't listen to music on a daily basis and my tastes tend to shift around. 

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> From the early days when I was a boy.
> 
> Golden Earring - Moontan still sounds good today :yes:
> 
> ...


Don't know the Album but love the single,

Tough call for me but 'The Specials' by the Specials would be there,

I know this song is a cover, but just class IMHO  & so many memories :russian: :russian:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

desmondus rotundus said:


> blonde - parallel lines


A great "pop" album. :yes:

Hard to choose a "best" album, mine change with my moods and the seasons and nowadays with mp3's aren't they "yesterday"? I suppose these get played the most at my house.

1. Dillinger- CB200 (also best art cover)

2. Bebel Gilberto - Bebel Gilberto

3. Pet sounds - Beach Boys


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I couldn't pick three artists or groups, let alone three albums.
> 
> Perhaps Johnny Cash, the Beach Boys, Rush, the Who, the Ramones, George Formby, Chet Baker, David Bowie, Iggy Pop, Tom Waits, the Velvet Underground, Jimi Hendrix, the Beastie Boys, Shonen Knife,* Heino*, Judy Collins, Joan Jett, Cole Porter and on and on. I don't listen to music on a daily basis and my tastes tend to shift around.
> 
> ...


Heino with the eyes?


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

1. Pink Floyd: Dark Side

2. Motorhead: Overkill

3. Porcupine Tree: Fear of a blank planet

Tomorrow they'll be different! :music:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Later in the 70's I was working, making a few quid and tastes changed. I quickly realised the greasy biker in a sweaty leather jacket look only got you fat sweaty birds. So nice suits, sharp shirts, a metallic purple 3ltr Capri and a big blond........... the world was my oyster.

:lol: :lol:

And a bit of this ........ Surely *thee* 70's disco album


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MarkF said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't pick three artists or groups, let alone three albums.
> ...


Yes. He's strange but good, and quite popular in Germany.









Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

1 'Pet Sounds' - The Beach Boys

2 'Idle Moments' - Grant Green

3 'La Nuit des Tropiques' - Louis Gottschalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that's what I call music '78, '79' '80.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Now that's what I call music '78, '79' '80.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Off the top of my head

Radiohead â€" the bends

Talking heads â€" stop making sense

Queens of the stoneage â€" songs for the deaf


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie....the rise and fall of ziggy stardust and the spiders from mars

pink floyd....the wall

and the third? tough that....lou reed...transformer or bowie...scary monsters.....pink flod...pulse.......anything by muse....er.....hunky dory by bowie......

to hard to choose a third....

vangelis....blade runner soundtrack

t.rex....the slider

1984....van halen

van halen I

thunder....back street symphony

anything by massive attack

lust for life...iggy pop

outside....bowie

open up and say ahhh....poison

violator...depeche mode

john barry film soundtracks

dune soundtrack....toto

moby....play

anything by air

revolution....jean michelle jarre

electric ladyland.....jimi hendrix

faith no more....epic

 im terrible with these sort of topics.....

oh....songs in the key of life...stevie wonder


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Now that's what I call music '78, '79' '80.


I'll get me coat! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh.....anything by specials or fun boy three

penthouse and pavements.....heaven 17

dare....human league

best of kid creole and the coconuts

extreme/extreme

queen...night at the opera

yngwie j malmsteen....rising force

skid row 18 & life

judas priest...painkiller


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Radiohead- The Bends

The Beatles- Abbey Road

Cake- Fashion Nugget


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok if we are going to cheat and have more than three :tongue2:

KLF - The White Room

How do you embed youtube vids btw?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Robin S said:


> Ok if we are going to cheat and have more than three :tongue2:
> 
> KLF - The White Room
> 
> How do you embed youtube vids btw?


Just paste the link


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Number 2 London Calling - The Clash


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr hook - completely hooked

Snow Patrol - final straw

the streets - a grand don't come for free


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Doh. Many thanks, was obviously making it more complicated for myself.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

vinbo said:


> Dr hook - completely hooked
> 
> Snow Patrol - final straw
> 
> the streets - a grand don't come for free


I love Dr Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooh, tricky one, only 3?

Rush - Moving Pictures

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime

Kansas - Leftoverture


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Having had time to think, the 3 of my best albums have to be.

Kyuss â€" and the circus leaves town.

Sublime â€" sublime

Elbowâ€" asleep in the back.

I'd be happy if that was all I could ever listen too.


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

1) Rob Dougan - Furious Angels










2) Robert Miles - Dreamland










3) Stereophonics - A Decade In The Sun


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Travis - The man who

Nickleback - Silver side up

Paul Weller - Wild Wood.

I've probably re-typed this list 20 times ! :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh Lord just 3!!?? Oh well here goes:

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.

Thin Lizzy - Live & Dangerous (just a brilliant live album worth it for the "Cowboy Song" alone) .

Rush - Hemispheres (or Moving Pictures  ).

There are, of course, many many others ............


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> Oh Lord just 3!!?? Oh well here goes:
> 
> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.
> 
> ...


Love the first two, especially Live & Dangerous..............


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

martinzx said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lord just 3!!?? Oh well here goes:
> ...


Live and Dangerous was a candidate apart for the fact it was not all live. The band members went into the studio after the recording and were allowed to fix any bum notes and re-record some stuff. Only bit that wasn't fiddled with was the drums. They admitted it in interviews afterwards but I heard from a very good source (an older Mr Robertson) that there was a lot more than the few notes getting fixed - whole solos were redone. Still Lynotts voice was superb.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Three of many....

The Beatles - Revolver

The Cream - Wheels of Fire (worth it for the second solo on 'Crossroads' alone)

And as so many of you have already had Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous, my third choice is a three way tie (can I do that??) between Emmy Lou Harris and the Hot Band - Luxury Liner (check it out, kiddies...), Jackson Browne's Greatest Hits compilation and Dire Straits fiirst album.

Rob


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> my third choice is a three way tie (can I do that??) between Emmy Lou Harris and the Hot Band - Luxury Liner (check it out, kiddies...), Jackson Browne's Greatest Hits compilation and Dire Straits fiirst album.
> 
> Rob


Wow first person I've heard other than myself that likes Emmylou. Got her first album back in the 70's and amassed Gliding Bird, Elite Hotel, Pieces of the Sky (my Fave) and Luxury Liner. Also a few of her more modern stuff. Not only was she fabulous but the late Gram Parsons was a talent. Try Pieces of the Sky for some seriously haunting songs such as "Too Far Gone" and "For No One".

Just going to fire up the turntable and put some on now. :yes:


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

Difficult but got down to the following

1. Rammstein - Mutter

2. Pink Floyd - The Wall

3. Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Been wrestling with this all day. It will probably change tomorrow, but if these were my 'desert island disks' today, it'd be:

All Eyez On Me - 2 Pac (double album - getting my moneys worth!)

Number 1's - Elvis

EITHER Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas soundtrack or Blues Brothers 2000 soundtrack. Both amazing CD's.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

My bloody valentine - loveless

The Sundays - reading, writing arithmetic

The Beatles - magical mystery tour

(with, Inspirel Carpets - beast inside; the who - who's next; the jam - snap! Just in case I was allowed another 3, but I know I'm not!  )


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

A Nod's As Good As A Wink - The Faces

On The Boards - Taste

Heart Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt

tomorrow it will be Little Feat, The Smiths, The Stones, Buzzcocks, Fairport... You get the picture.

Emmylou is brilliant I saw her with the original Hot Band at the Free Trade Hall 1973 I think - they would have played all night if allowed!


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here.

Oasis - Definately Maybe.

The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses.


----------



## Pogue (Jul 7, 2009)

The Pogues - Rum, Sodomy & The Lash

Levellers - Levelling The Land

Nick Cave - Murder Ballads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

1. Caravan-In the land of Grey and Pink

2. Rammstein- Reise,Reise

3. cant decide!

Paul


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

1. Caravan - If I Could Do It Again I'd Do It All Over You

2. John Mayall's Bluesbreakers with Eric Clapton (the "Beano" album)

3. Gerry Rafferty - the complete unadulterated works of compilation. Unfortunately that's stretching the criteria a little as that has never existed as a single album. Oh well, "Sleepwalking", then to pick but one, however it could equally well be any one of his others.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

"The Temptations Wish It Would Rain" by The Temptations

"Aladdin Sane" by David Bowie

"The Stooges" by The Stooges

Might be different next week


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> "The Temptations Wish It Would Rain" by The Temptations
> 
> "Aladdin Sane" by David Bowie
> 
> ...


i duff my cap john........the stooges and that particular bowie album are awesome....big respect...

todays top three are...

electric warrior : T.Rex

Luxury Gap : Heaven 17

Pleasure principle : Gary Numan


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > "The Temptations Wish It Would Rain" by The Temptations
> ...


 "I Wanna Be Your Dog" is one of the best 3 minutes in rock history .... in my humble opinion of course


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


was lucky enough to see bowie perform this with iggy, along with 'sister midnight'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > "I Wanna Be Your Dog" is one of the best 3 minutes in rock history .... in my humble opinion of course
> ...


 :notworthy:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Some proper old gits on this forum


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Some proper old gits on this forum


Less of the 'old' if you don't mind.......


----------



## colgy (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Top Gun - Original Extended Soundtrack (A given!) :thumbup:

2. Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction

3. Oasis - What's the Story Morning Glory


----------

